# Think my two darwf hamsters are fighting



## Jackie martin (Nov 29, 2018)

hello hope someone can help, 
What it is that I bought two male robo hamsters about two months ago, they were in the same cage at pets at home so when I brought them home they were fine and have been amazing until now, for the past few days I think they have been fighting, they are chasing each other and they’re tumbling about the cage and actually hitting each other with they’re hands. They are still sleeping in the same house still letting each other play and eat but every so often I can just hear rustling and walk over and they’re on top of one another! They ain’t making any noise or anything! I really don’t know what to do, can anyone help please?


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Hiya, I have never kept robos but I do know with other dwarf species, they can fight - and sometimes to the death. So any signs and they must be separated immediately/ As I say I have no experience of robos, so hopefully someone with experience of keeping them together will come along soon, but in the meantime you could also try Hamster Central for advice, it is a hammy specific forum, with some very experienced & knowledgeable people on there.


----------



## Jackie martin (Nov 29, 2018)

Thank you so much! I called my local pets at home and they said to try and give them another house so one can sleep in there so they have time away, but if that doesn’t help then I’ve to separate them, just worried incase they get lonely can that happen do you know?


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

I'm like you I hate to think a sociable species like a robo may get lonely for not having the company of its own kind. But if they are fighting for dominance then they are better off alone as they could do serious harm to one another. I've just been reading that a pair of males are far more likely to fight than a pair of females are, but I hope you can find someone better qualified to advise than I am. Good luck with them Jackie x


----------



## Vanessa131 (Nov 16, 2014)

What size cage are they in? Most fights are caused by living in a too small cage.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Doesn't sound like fighting to me. 
If they where fighting they'd be squeaking and screaming. 

Keep an eye on them and if you see any wounds, especially round the face or the rear separate immediately, but I honestly don't think there is any cause for concern at the moment. 

Females are worse than males by the way, males tend to tolerate each other better, but that's not to say that they might not get on.


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

Jackie martin said:


> they are chasing each other and they're tumbling about the cage and actually hitting each other with they're hands.





Animallover26 said:


> Doesn't sound like fighting to me.
> If they where fighting they'd be squeaking and screaming.


All of the behaviours you two are describing are fighting behaviours. Chasing and boxing as the OP is witnessing are the stage before full blown war (think pyramid of aggression in dogs), but should not be dismissed. It is much better to step in now with management techniques to help settle things down again than to simply watch and wait and see how things go. You may still end up with a situation that can't be resolved, but prevention is better than cure and all that - gotta try and de-esculate things if you can.

@Jackie martin please could you post a photo of their set-up and expand on your care schedule. As @Vanessa131 says a lot of stress can be caused by too small a space, and the related issue of not enough duplication of resources. There are certain things one can do or not to to help calm tensions. But it would be a waste of time and energy to advise without knowing how things currently are.


----------

